

GlaxoSmithKline whistleblower awarded $96m payout - yread
http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2010/oct/27/glaxosmithkline-whistleblower-awarded-96m-payout

======
pasbesoin
The article doesn't mention any criminal charges. So, the cost of this payout
will simply be passed on to (particularly, captive -- think IP monopolies)
customers.

I'm glad the problems were finally acknowledged, but very sad that no one is
going to jail for them. The responsible parties simply buy their way out,
using their customers' (aka the victims') money.

